# Canon EOS 1000FN does not turn on



## amadaras.mb (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi!
I was just given a Canon EOS 1000FN, and I've already bought a brand new battery. I've also shot one at the shop to see if it works, and it exposed fine. Now that I am finally home to put in a film, I discovered that it is not turning on. I simply can't imagine the root. Of course this is an old camera, but only an hour ago it worked fine.
If anyone knew why this happens, I'd be very pleased. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dayna-Gay (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi - I have the same issue! Did you ever manage to solve it? Thanks!


----------



## amadaras.mb (Sep 8, 2018)

Unfortunately, no, but I didn't really try anything other than posting this thread, as I have other slr's, that I like better.


----------



## Dayna-Gay (Sep 8, 2018)

Ah okay, thank you for responding!


----------

